# Frenkie de Jong



## ralf (27 Novembre 2017)

Data di nascita: 12/mag/1997	
Luogo di nascita: Arkel Paesi Bassi	
Età: 20
Altezza: 1,80 m
Nazionalità: Olanda
Posizione: Centrocampo - Centrale
Piede: Destro
Squadra attuale: AFC Ajax
In rosa da: 01/lug/2016
Scadenza: 30.06.2019







Restare impassibili davanti alla classe di questo centrocampista, è pressoché impossibile. Personalmente lo considero uno dei prospetti più interessanti del panorama europeo, e credo possa diventare veramente forte.
Centrocampista olandese classe '97 dell'Ajax, Frankie è dotato di una certa eleganza e disinvoltura palla al piede, illuminante nelle giocate, ama muoversi in ogni zolla del campo fungendo da vero regista offensivo. De Jong possiede una notevole tecnica e una visione di gioco periferica. La specialità della casa è l’assist, come anche l’abilità nel verticalizzare il gioco improvvisamente.
Fisicamente deve ancora irrobustirsi, non è rapidissimo ma è geniale nello stretto e sa essere estremamente spettacolare anche nel dribbling in corsa.
Gioca prevalentemente da centrocampista centrale, ma può essere impiegato anche da trequartista.
Secondo vt.nl le prestazioni di De Jong non sono passate inosservate. Il giocatore dell'Ajax sarebbe finito nel mirino di City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Bayern Monaco, Lipsia e Amburgo.


----------



## ralf (27 Novembre 2017)




----------



## ralf (28 Novembre 2017)

In 45 minuti vs Roda FC:
3 assists
4 passaggi chiave
4 dribbling completati
56 passaggi completati col 94%
Video

```
streamable.com/podgz
```

2017 Season Stats:


----------



## Il Genio (1 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> In 45 minuti vs Roda FC:
> 3 assists
> 4 passaggi chiave
> 4 dribbling completati
> ...



Questo è uno dei casi in cui, ancor più di prima, bisogna investire non solo su giocatori ma anche su squadre.

Mi spiego: bisogna creare partnership con squadre di campionati minori, quali quello olandese, quello belga, croato... Vedere il filmato della partia contro il Roda mi dice che questo ragazzo ha ottimi numeri ma anche che nel 95% dei casi ha una libertà d'azione assurda per un campionato a malapena accettabile.
E' ovvio che se uno le qualità non le ha non riesce a metterle in mostra, sia chiaro, è altrettanto vero che un Locatelli, in un simile contesto, farebbe la sua figura accelerando la propria crescita.
Poi possiamo discutere su quello che è il massimo della crescita di un giocatore, ma in linea di massima, se non sei un top, da noi non arriverai mai a svilupparti completamente entro i 21/22 anni


----------



## ralf (1 Dicembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei casi in cui, ancor più di prima, bisogna investire non solo su giocatori ma anche su squadre.
> 
> Mi spiego: bisogna creare partnership con squadre di campionati minori, quali quello olandese, quello belga, croato... Vedere il filmato della partia contro il Roda mi dice che questo ragazzo ha ottimi numeri ma anche che nel 95% dei casi ha una libertà d'azione assurda per un campionato a malapena accettabile.
> E' ovvio che se uno le qualità non le ha non riesce a metterle in mostra, sia chiaro, è altrettanto vero che un Locatelli, in un simile contesto, farebbe la sua figura accelerando la propria crescita.
> Poi possiamo discutere su quello che è il massimo della crescita di un giocatore, ma in linea di massima, se non sei un top, da noi non arriverai mai a svilupparti completamente entro i 21/22 anni



Il livello del campionato olandese purtroppo negli ultimi anni è calato notevolemte. Giocatori come Depay, Jansen e Klaassen all'estero hanno floppato clamorosamente. Vediamo se De Jong avrà più fortuna.


----------



## ralf (11 Dicembre 2017)

Contro il Psv, eletto migliore in campo, che giocatore


----------



## 7vinte (11 Dicembre 2017)

Van de beek


----------



## ralf (11 Dicembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Van de beek



Appena posso farò la scheda anche su di lui.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Ottobre 2018)

Mi sta piacendo moltissimo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Questo qui è destinato al Barca.


----------



## vannu994 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Dolberg/Clasie 2?


----------



## 7vinte (30 Ottobre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dolberg/Clasie 2?



Nono, tutt'altra pasta


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dolberg/Clasie 2?


----------



## fra29 (17 Aprile 2019)

Boh ragazzi, io dopo sti due match sono letteralmente innamorato di sto biondino.. Puzza di centrocampista epocale (alla Pirlo, Iniesta, Xavi). 
Fantastico. 
80 milioni quando Lotito ne chiede 100 e passa per SMS...


----------



## koti (17 Aprile 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dolberg/Clasie 2?



No.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

ralf ha scritto:


> Data di nascita: 12/mag/1997
> Luogo di nascita: Arkel Paesi Bassi
> Età: 20
> Altezza: 1,80 m
> ...



Che giocatore. Quando ha la palla mi ricorda Rui Costa, sempre lucido e a testa alta, ogni passaggio è una coltellata per gli avversari.

Ma quello che mi sta sorprendendo sono le doti difensive, sia per senso tattico che per intensità fisica.
Che colpo che ha fatto il Barça.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2019)

I suoi passaggi tagliano le linee avversarie come la lama di un coltello taglia il burro. Maestoso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Un fenomeno! Testa alta, tecnica , eleganza ma anche grandissima velocità. L'ho visto sia all'andata che al ritorno fare degli sprint incredibili. 

Per me, sarà il migliore nel suo ruolo ( se non lo è già). Ha una classe pazzesca. E un giocatore universale.

Il PSG ha fatto di tutto per averlo. Gli hanno offerto un hotel privato. 
Menomale che sia andato in una vera società di calcio con storia e tradizione.


----------



## Heaven (17 Aprile 2019)

De Jong e De Ligt. Questi due non sono solo due giovani fortissimi, sembrano proprio due destinati a scrivere nuove pagine di storia del calcio. 

I 70mln spesi dal barça sembrano già noccioline per il valore tecnico... a me ha lasciato a bocca aperta.


----------

